# Dead men walking book discussion. WARNING SPOILERS.



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you're in this thread you've either read Dead men walking or you're ok with having the ending ruined. Don't say I didn't warn you. First off this is just my opinion but in order to get the full experience of Dead men walking I feel that you should read Fall of damnos and purging of kadillus. That way you can get an idea as to what the necrons are like and how a regular human will fight superior foes. In the fall of damnos there's a semi sub plot of a love story between two who don't know if the other is alive. It never says but you assume they found each other afterwards. In DMW The governers niece is in "love" with a mining overseer. Notice I put love in quotations I got the feeling from the novel that she was using him because he was ordinary, however the mining overseer Gunther really was in love with her for he joined the militia and was desperate to get back into the city to find her. However there's something interesting to note. She never made an effort to find out if he was alive she just assume he died at the ending he sees her yet he can't get to her as she found someone else. That's about it for the love story part. T he good part is that the deathcorps of krieg are fighting the necrons. Instead of beating them they retreat as they can't win. At the ending gunther goes from being a coward to wearing grenadier armour and walking towards the pyramid. The book does not say what happens to him. I for one like to believe that somehow he destroyed the pyramid and stopped the necrons. EDIT: sorry I didn't write it as a text blob for some reason it won't indent.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gunter made a heroic last stand. Whatever damage he may have done to the pyramid would not have stopped the necrons alone.

I agree that reading Fall of Damnos is a good addition to this for those wanting a good understanding of necron character. For one thing, both books comparitively go a ways to demonstrating how differently some lords will behave from one another.


For instance, the necrons in Fall of Damnos: 



...have no compassion whatsoever for the living, or even for each other. The Commanding unit behind the main necron force (Ankh) shows mocking disdain for the humans, constantly taunting them with the message; Surrender and die. (Note, it is not surrender _or_ die, he says surrender _and_ die.)


Whereas the necron in Dead Men Walking: 



...was actually so kind as to offer an alternative. His message to the Imperial forces was to leave his world within a certain time frame, after which all those remaining would be shown no mercy. I thought it quite interesting to see that even necrons can be... somewhat communicative. :laugh:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Gunter made a heroic last stand. Whatever damage he may have done to the pyramid would not have stopped the necrons alone.
> 
> I agree that reading Fall of Damnos is a good addition to this for those wanting a good understanding of necron character. For one thing, both books comparitively go a ways to demonstrating how differently some lords will behave from one another.
> 
> ...


It also should be noted that Ankh's forces gunned everything down. The other commander ignored those who were not a threat but even then that lasted till they were ready to wipe them out.


----------



## Leeroyfan (Dec 6, 2011)

So was this book it?
There were so many things left unsettled, like that one guardsman that just randomly gets knocked out and never mentioned again.
Or the Imperial Fleet never showing up, or what happened to the PDF I mean only a few hundred thousand participated in the battles and its kinda hard to imagine that a planet of 9 billion people has less than a million man PDF force. Not to mention all the resistance movements that would pop up since the Necrons only numbered in the few thousands. Then theres Gunther, towards the end he had made a massive transformation and decided to take the fight to the Necrons rather than just waiting for his demise. That on its own could be its very own book, so I again was this it? is there a sequel in the making?

PS Arex is a bitch, Tyler I can't really blame all that much since lets face it guys male morality when it comes to stealing another mans woman is almost nonexistent.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Think this is one of better Guard books, liked it more than Fall of Damnos. This shows really hopeless situation to what happens to world through eyes of ordinary citizens. They were waiting for reinforcements that could have never come, situation was really desperate on human side and fighting against Necrons shounded convincing. Maybe only gripe is about Krieg troops which were maybe too much robotic to my taste. They should still have some emotions, they are humans afterall.

Best parts of this book truly were those numerous things which were left open, this forced some thinking after read novel that would could have happened. Straightforwards stories which leave nothing open are never good. Atleast it springs up some discussion afterwards. 

Of all Necron books so far, i think this is the best and really good Guard novel as well.


----------

